# International playgroup Como



## Lene Birkegaard

I am trying to organise an international playgroup in Como. We could meet up once a week at a local playground . 
Anybody interested?


----------



## siobhanwf

Lene, I have just messaged you please read


----------



## MonicaZ

*Como playgroup*



Lene Birkegaard said:


> I am trying to organise an international playgroup in Como. We could meet up once a week at a local playground .
> Anybody interested?




Hi Lene,
I have found your post looking for English playgoups in Como. I'd like my children to learn English in a natural way and with fun and I'd like to stay with them during this moments and then continue the 'adventure' at home.
I'm following different web sites, blogs and forum about bilingual children since my first child was 2 and I try to use english by DVD, books, songs, games but I'd like to share this with other parents and children.
I have 3 children 6,3, 1.
I hope to hear from you soon.
Thanks.
Monica


----------



## iaiaval

*english playgroup in Como*

Hello Monica,
I am actually also very much interested in an English playgroup and in talking with like-minded parents. Maybe we could meet up and share our experiences in bilingualism. I live in Como and have 2 girls aged 4 and almost 2.
By the way, do you know the bilinguepergioco website?
bye, Valeria


----------



## MonicaZ

iaiaval said:


> Hello Monica,
> I am actually also very much interested in an English playgroup and in talking with like-minded parents. Maybe we could meet up and share our experiences in bilingualism. I live in Como and have 2 girls aged 4 and almost 2.
> By the way, do you know the bilinguepergioco website?
> bye, Valeria


Hi Valeria,
nice to meet you and thanks for reply.
Yes, we could meet! I've been looking for a similar exchange for so long..
I live in Como too and I have 3 children: 6 (boy), almost 4(girl), 22 months (boy).
I know bilinguepergioco: my adventure started from there, but I am only at the beginning.
When are you available? For me, at the moment, it would be better in the morning or after 4pm.
I hope to hear from you soon.
Bye, Monica


----------



## iaiaval

Hi Monica,
the best moment for me would be after 4pm on Fridays when both my kids are at home. Great, your two youngest kids are exactly the age of my girls! We live in Rebbio by the way. What about you?
Well, how about meeting up after the Easter holidays? Actually tomorrow we'll be leaving for a 10 day trip to New York....and I'm curious to see how my kids will deal with English 
See you, Valeria


----------



## MonicaZ

Hi,
on Friday it will be perfect (we are free from after school sport activities) for me too. 
I live in Como near S. Agostino, we could meet at the park at the lake.
We are trying to organize a 'home made' English playgroup. 
You speak English regularly with your children? Do they like and understand? 
Do you use Skype?
Have a nice holiday and I wish you a happy Easter!
Bye
Monica


----------



## iaiaval

Hello Monica,

I wanted to write a PM to you but it seems you were not yet allowed to receive them...

Ok, we can get to that park by bus in about 30 minutes, so we could come after the kids afternoon nap.

Although I have skype installed on my computer I never use it..

Yes, I've been doing all my best to speak only English to my kids since they were born. Besides, cartoons, videos and songs are always in English. Unfortunately I am not English mothertongue, so sometimes I myself find it hard to find the right word or expression, but I'm convinced that what I'm doing is better than nothing.

The results?... well, I can say they understand everything I say, my eldest sometimes replies in English but of course her level is lower than Italian as I am the only person around her who uses English.... but maybe we can set up a playgroup where everybody speaks English only and that could help! I've always wished we had one like those of bilinguepergioco (Milan is just too far)!!

Do you know any other English speaking people in Como? Unfortunately I don't.

Do you speak English with your kids too?

Bye,
Valeria


----------



## MonicaZ

Yes I cannot use PM because I have less than 5 posts I guess.
Very good job! No, I dont speak only English with them (OPOL), I use songs, cartoons, books and play. I'd like to increase. My 6 year is not very interested, the girl likes English and the little one is the most exposed at the language but I still have to set a routine.
I asked Letizia BbG for a Como playgroup but she said we have first to find a teacher. 
I know many people that want their children to speak English but they send them to English classes (Momo, Sunflower, others) without applying themselves.

Bye,
Monica


----------



## iaiaval

Hi!
I know, Momo and the like are probably very, very good; just like the international school in Fino Mornasco of course, but I am not ready to spend so much money. That's why I set a routine and try to do all I can by myself.
My suggestion? Try OPOL for a weekend and see their reactions 
Anyway, I'll talk to you when I get back from NY.
Happy Easter to you too! Valeria


----------



## siobhanwf

Private messaging is a great way to pass on personal details. :cheer2:
That way you can stay safe and get together.
Please let us know how you all get on and if the get together was successful


----------



## MonicaZ

Me too: I dont think it (M) worth the cost..
I can try with the little ones but the other will get angry.


----------



## MonicaZ

You are at a higher stage but if you like I'm very very interested in this matter.
I think that from now on I can use MP
bye


----------



## Lene Birkegaard

Hey both 
Sorry I only saw your posts today. 
I would really like to join your playgroup- my daughter is 5 and is bilingual with Danish and English (Irish dad and Danish mum) We live in Como - by via milano- Have you met up already? 
Best WIshes
Lene


----------



## iaiaval

Hello Lene,
we were thinking of meeting up on Friday 23rd May at around 4, 4.30 pm at the playground by the lake.
It'll be great if you can join!
See ya,
Valeria




Lene Birkegaard said:


> Hey both
> Sorry I only saw your posts today.
> I would really like to join your playgroup- my daughter is 5 and is bilingual with Danish and English (Irish dad and Danish mum) We live in Como - by via milano- Have you met up already?
> Best WIshes
> Lene


----------



## Lene Birkegaard

Hey Valeria- that sounds great. I will be there with the kids. I look forward to meeting you. 
Best Wishes
Lene


----------



## MonicaZ

Lene Birkegaard said:


> Hey Valeria- that sounds great. I will be there with the kids. I look forward to meeting you.
> Best Wishes
> Lene


Hi Lene, Hi Valeria.
What good news!!! So we are 3!!!
Lene, nice to meet you!
See all of you soon.
Bye,
Monica


----------



## Lene Birkegaard

Hey Monica and Valeria
We have decided to do a trip to Florence for a long weekend so unfortunately I wont be able to make it on Friday.However pls text me your next meeting time and place.I sent a PM with my number. did you get that ?
enjoy your meeting on friday.
best wishes
Lene


----------



## iaiaval

*your PM*

Dear Lene,
I haven't received your PM. Can you try to send it again?
If it doesn't work we can always contact you through this site.
Anyway, enjoy your trip to beautiful Florence and see you next time!
Valeria


----------



## MonicaZ

Hi Lene,
I didn't received the MP. 
With Valeria we were looking for a place to meet even if it is rainig (as the forecast for Friday is bad). Maybe do you have any idea?
Have a beautiful w-e. 
We'll let you know any news. 
Bye,
Monica





Lene Birkegaard said:


> Hey Monica and Valeria
> We have decided to do a trip to Florence for a long weekend so unfortunately I wont be able to make it on Friday.However pls text me your next meeting time and place.I sent a PM with my number. did you get that ?
> enjoy your meeting on friday.
> best wishes
> Lene


----------



## yosheryosh

how is family life in como you guys?


----------

